# نسخة PMBOK الإصدار الرابع باللغة العربية على سيرفر mediafire



## Nsync (22 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نسخة PMBOK الإصدار الرابع باللغة العربية على سيرفر mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?4cfpjwar3u15buf


----------



## محمد أحمد أبو سعد (22 مايو 2011)

مجهود قيم.. الله يعطيك العافية.. مشكور


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (22 مايو 2011)

الله يعافيك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (23 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير على الرابط الرائع والقيم

انا كثير حاولت أنزل الكتاب وكل مرة تكون فيه مشكلة .

بس المرة ده تمااااااااااااااااام : ) 

جزاك الله كل خير ...

وبعد إذنك هل يمكن النقل : ) 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## bakker (1 يونيو 2011)

link dosen't work


----------



## Nsync (1 يونيو 2011)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير على الرابط الرائع والقيم
> 
> ...



طبعا أخى الكريم يمكن النقل


----------



## Nsync (1 يونيو 2011)

bakker قال:


> link dosen't work



الرابط يعمل وسليم 100% وإتأكدت من كده بنفسى


----------



## civil eng h (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.Mahdy (17 أغسطس 2011)

رائع
اول مرة اعرف ان النسخة العربية موجودة
جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## eng.Mahdy (17 أغسطس 2011)

اللينكات تعمل 100%
شكرا


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lumsat (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## loulou2006 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرًا لك أخي. هل عندك رابط أيضاً للإصدار الرابع بالفرنسية ؟.


----------



## يسري سباعى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك لك ويرضى عليك ويجزيك خير


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ناصر همام (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب القيم:28:


----------



## zaila (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## fouadsoleman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## adeb11 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وسلمت يداك اخي على هذا الكتاب الرايع وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## eltab3i (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elcaptain.farid (6 يناير 2012)

*شكرأ لجميع*

شكرآ جزيلآ وجزاكم الله خير على أنشاء هذا الموقع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 
والله الموفق:56:


----------



## mezohazoma (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel_ani (3 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لا يعمل هل بالامكان رابط اخر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ريوف2 (26 مارس 2013)

الرابط لايعمل اخي الغالي


----------



## ferfesh2003 (1 مايو 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير .. الرجاء التأكد من الرابط


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=3]File Removed for Violation.[/h]


----------

